# Programmierung eines "Fantasy Rollenspiels"



## max11599 (22. Nov 2015)

Wir müssen ein sogenanntes Fantasy Rollenspiel in Java Erstellen mit Blue J.
Die sogennanten Klassen müssen vorkommen: Krieger, Held; Zauberer, Würfel, Monster, Waffe, Kampfleitung

Dabei ist die Klasse Krieger Grundlage für Held und Zauberer.
Die Kampfleitung verwaltet die Kämpfe.
Die Würfel bestimmt den Schaden den Monster und Held in der Runde machen.
Meine Frage ist nun wie ich die Klasse Kampfleitung dazu bringen kann diese mit den anderen Klassen zu verbinden/verwalten zu lassen.


----------



## strußi (22. Nov 2015)

das ähnelt dem mvc-konzept model =daten/objekte v =view/darstellung c=controler/steuerung
also hat die Kampfleitung referenzen auf alles


----------



## lord239123 (28. Nov 2015)

Viel Spaß mit  BlueJ. Das wird ein Krampf, damit ein RPG zu entwickeln.


----------



## max11599 (13. Dez 2015)

Ich weiss aber wir dürfen keine anderen Programme benutzen.


----------



## Christopher25 (24. Jan 2016)

Besteht hier noch Hilfebedarf oder wurde alles gelöst?


----------



## Sogomn (25. Jan 2016)

strußi hat gesagt.:


> das ähnelt dem mvc-konzept model =daten/objekte v =view/darstellung c=controler/steuerung
> also hat die Kampfleitung referenzen auf alles


Das MVC-Pattern bezieht sich lediglich auf GUI-Anwendungen. Nicht verwechseln!


----------

